# Holla At A Playa When You See Him In The Streets



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

> Miss Rivera stands 5-foot-9 according to her Wikipedia page, so in high heels she is presumably several inches taller than Barea. This would be a source of embarrassment for the guard, except that he's used to being dwarfed in his professional life and probably doesn't have to deal with the shame of dating a taller woman when she is Miss Universe. When she's on his arm, there is very little reason to feel like he's not measuring up.


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/blog/ball_dont_lie/post/J-J-Barea-is-dating-a-former-Miss-Universe;_ylt=AgUyuxI6EEwkqE4Q2fSvCYK8vLYF?urn=nba-wp712

See, Dirk, THIS is how it's ****'ing done.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I would.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Holy **** Ive been on these forums for 7 years .. wow


----------

